# R. Strauss' Violin Sonata in E-Flat Major op.18



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

One of my favorites if not the most favorite violin sonata. Simply beautiful.

I LOVE R. Strauss' chamber music and I am a big fan of his.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm listening to it for the first time right now, and it's beautiful indeed! (How come I didn't come across this earlier...) Thanks for introducing it.


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Glad you like it. 

You probably heard his sonata for cello and piano in F major, op.6. If not, please try that piece too and it's also my favorite.

R. Strauss' music always full of beautiful melodies.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm going to try that piece right now.  
Wow, I just realized that R. Strauss' solo and chamber works are almost completely unknown to me.


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha, after that piece try his piano quartet in C minor op. 13. 

Interestingly he is not best known for his chamber music, but his chamber music sounds beautiful to me.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm guessing that all the works mentioned are from his pre-Wagner period. Check out his Opus 11 too.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I'm guessing that all the works mentioned are from his pre-Wagner period. Check out his Opus 11 too.


Yes the Violin Sonata was ; Campoli recorded it with Valerie Tryon along with Liszt's Violin Sonata.It very good indeed and should be re-issued.


----------

